# Repop Harley/Indian from the movie?



## DonChristie (Feb 7, 2018)

These sure are beautiful! Do they look like the ones in the Harley-Davidson movie?
https://charlotte.craigslist.org/atq/d/hd-indian-board-track-tribute/6487620756.html


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 7, 2018)

They look like the ones that the guy in Poland makes. Little too bicycle for me and not a fan of the china engine.  The paint job is incredible and he did a good job covering up that engine too.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 7, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302630869294

I would love to send some of Dan's builds to this guy to get painted


----------

